# Clamoroso Oscar: é ad un passo dallo Shanghai SIPG!



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2016)

Ha dell'incredibile la notizia riportata dal Telegraph: secondo il quotidiano inglese Oscar sarebbe ad un passo dal firmare coi cinesi dello Shanghai SIPG! Il giocatore avrebbe già salutato i compagni e sarebbe stato convinto da Villas Boas, allenatore del club cinese in cui milita anche Hulk. 60 milioni di sterline il costo dell'operazione (circa 70 milioni di euro).


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Mah... fosse un tiribocchi che ha guadagnato due lire e vuol chiudere col botto lo capirei... ma questo ha guadagnato sempre tantissimo.. non credo che 15mln di euro in piu gli cambino la vita.. peró son scelte..


----------



## prebozzio (14 Dicembre 2016)

In Cina a 25 anni?


----------



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2016)

Da notare come i "big" emigrati in Cina siano la stragrande maggioranza brasiliani. È proprio un periodaccio per il calcio verdeoro.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Dicembre 2016)

Ci andrei anche io altrochè...prenderà una vagonata di soldi..


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2016)

magari poterlo prendere noi...il problema è che questo va dai cinesi in Cina e non viene da quelli in Italia (cioè il Paese più bello del mondo)...d'altra parte, no Money no Party


----------



## hiei87 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Alla fine della fiera noi siamo stati gli unici a non essere riusciti a vendere un giocatore in Cina (Luiz Adriano), per non parlare degli altri cinesi con cui stiamo avendo a che fare...


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In Cina a 25 anni?



Chiudi già con la carriera a certi livelli. Palese. Certo gli avranno offerto una cifra annua mostruosa, di quelle difficile da rifiutare.


----------



## ralf (14 Dicembre 2016)

A quanto pare anche Tevez va in Cina, 40 m l'anno dallo Shanghai Shenua.


----------



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> A quanto pare che anche Tevez va in Cina, 40 m l'anno dallo Shanghai Shenua.



Pero' Tevez ha già chiuso da più di un anno col calcio che conta. Oscar ha ancora tutta una carriera davanti.


----------



## clanton (14 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> A quanto pare che anche Tevez va in Cina, 40 m l'anno dallo Shanghai Shenua.



Ma allora i cinesi i soldi li hanno e li buttano pure via .........i cinesi veri intendo !!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Dicembre 2016)

Assurdo


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Che spreco a 25 anni. Proprio non li capisco


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2016)

Ambizione = 0


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ambizione = 0



I soldi non sono un gioco raga....


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono un gioco raga....



Lo so, ma io vivo il calcio in modo romantico, a volte troppo forse... comunque parliamo di uno che già al Chelsea prendeva milioni, e giocava nelle competizioni più prestigiose al mondo. A Shangai prende il triplo, ma andare in Cina ora è come buttare nel wc la carriera...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Tevez fa bene, Oscar non lo capisco.. poteva andarci fra qualche anno..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ci andrei anche io altrochè...prenderà una vagonata di soldi..



ma infatti , chissenefrega.. io andrei la a fare 2 anni ed è come se avessi giovato 5 anni in più di carriera .


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che spreco a 25 anni. Proprio non li capisco



Vagonate di soldi e zero pressione....eh già non li capisco nemmeno io...meglio farsi il mazzo per vincere forse una champions o qualche premier .....

Noi diamo valore ai trofei solo perché siamo tifosi..capirai che gli frega a un brasiliano della champions o del Chelsea o dei tifosi....


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma io vivo il calcio in modo romantico, a volte troppo forse... comunque parliamo di uno che già al Chelsea prendeva milioni, e giocava nelle competizioni più prestigiose al mondo. A Shangai prende il triplo, ma andare in Cina ora è come buttare nel wc la carriera...



Probabilmente anche più del triplo. Soldi son soldi, qua non si parla di qualche milione di euro in più, qua si parla di prendere 4-5-6 volte tanto. Cioè non so se rendo, i soldi non fanno schifo nemmeno a chi ne ha già tanti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Dicembre 2016)

A 25 anni vuole dire che saranno già 15-20 anni che da calci a un pallone. Qualche anno in Cina a guadagnare come un nababbo e con nemmeno 30 anni puoi goderti la vita spendendo e spandendo come pochi. Sono scelte. Ovviamente lo sa anche lui che il livello in cui va a giocare è tipo quello di un campo di periferia in Brasile.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Probabilmente anche più del triplo. Soldi son soldi, qua non si parla di qualche milione di euro in più, qua si parla di prendere 4-5-6 volte tanto. Cioè non so se rendo, i soldi non fanno schifo nemmeno a chi ne ha già tanti.



Secondo me se in uno sport punti più ai soldi che al palmares sei un perdente. Semplicemente un modo diverso di vedere la cosa


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Secondo me se in uno sport punti più ai soldi che al palmares sei un perdente. Semplicemente un modo diverso di vedere la cosa



Il calcio ormai è cosi...da cosi a peggio nel prossimo decennio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2016)

Non capirò mai chi dice "ci andrei anche io", "i soldi so soldi" ecc...

Sta mentalità di volere sempre più soldi ormai sta distruggendo tutto nella nostra società. Parliamo di gente già sfondata di soldi poi, ci si possono pulire il sedere tutti i giorni da quanti ne hanno. 

C'è bisogno di un cambio di tendenza nella mentalità generale, farebbe bene a tutti, in primis ai calciatori. Viviamo in un mondo sempre più triste e materiale.Pensate davvero che prendere 70 milioni l'anno renda più felici invece di prenderne anche solo 1/2?

Per fare cosa poi? Per mangiare un piatto di risotto banale, ma con sopra un pezzo d'oro? (vedi icardi)

Rivoglio indietro lo sport vero fatto da uomini veri!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Dicembre 2016)

Ah quest'anno con Hulk ed Oscar si che la vincono la champions league eh. 5-0 e a casa, pagliacci.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il calcio ormai è cosi...da cosi a peggio nel prossimo decennio.



ne sono consapevole purtroppo, però l'ho detto, ho una visione romantica del calcio e dello sport in generale


----------



## Dany20 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Come buttare una carriera.


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ne sono consapevole purtroppo, però l'ho detto, ho una visione romantica del calcio e dello sport in generale



E allora fai come me, avvicinati al mondo della Lega Pro o della serie B, li c'è ancora la vera passione!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Dicembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E allora fai come me, avvicinati al mondo della Lega Pro o della serie B, li c'è ancora la vera passione!



lo sto già facendo  e posso confermare le sensazioni che avevo prima di avvicinarmi alla Lega Pro, li si gioca per vincere, c'è fame, c'è voglia di farcela, sono stato al Penzo per Venezia-Padova, uno stadio così non lo vedevo da almeno 10 anni, e in campo sembrava dovessero lottare per la vita, hanno dato tutto, tutti. Grandissimo spettacolo. 
altro appunto, recentemente sto seguendo pure il Mestre, concordo con chi dice che è nettamente superiore alle altre del girone, ma vederli giocare è davvero bello, rivedere i valori in cui credevo da piccolo è bellissimo


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> lo sto già facendo  e posso confermare le sensazioni che avevo prima di avvicinarmi alla Lega Pro, li si gioca per vincere, c'è fame, c'è voglia di farcela, sono stato al Penzo per Venezia-Padova, uno stadio così non lo vedevo da almeno 10 anni, e in campo sembrava dovessero lottare per la vita, hanno dato tutto, tutti. Grandissimo spettacolo.
> altro appunto, recentemente sto seguendo pure il Mestre, concordo con chi dice che è nettamente superiore alle altre del girone, ma vederli giocare è davvero bello, rivedere i valori in cui credevo da piccolo è bellissimo



Sono stato al Penzo per seguire il Bassano in quella trasferta, partita bellissima e la curva del Venezia lo ammetto, è stata da brividi  In Lega Pro non girano tanti soldi, i calciatori con una carriera in questa categoria quando hanno finito di giocare devono andare a lavorare, ecco perchè danno tutto per provare ad emergere...questa è la differenza sostanziale, quella che fa si si respiri un calcio diverso. Appunto per questo mi ricollego al topic, uno come Oscar ci va per i soldi, tanti soldi e del lato sportivo che cavolo volete che gliene freghi!?


----------



## wfiesso (15 Dicembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono stato al Penzo per seguire il Bassano in quella trasferta, partita bellissima e la curva del Venezia lo ammetto, è stata da brividi  In Lega Pro non girano tanti soldi, i calciatori con una carriera in questa categoria quando hanno finito di giocare devono andare a lavorare, ecco perchè danno tutto per provare ad emergere...questa è la differenza sostanziale, quella che fa si si respiri un calcio diverso. Appunto per questo mi ricollego al topic, uno come Oscar ci va per i soldi, tanti soldi e del lato sportivo che cavolo volete che gliene freghi!?



Alcuni degli ultra Veneziani erano a scuola con me, ai tempi della promozione in A, ricordo benissimo quanta passione ci mettevano, e continuano a metterci tutt'ora, poi visto l'andazzo degli ultimi anni una lotta per salire in B è una vera rinascita.
Concordo che a lui interessa sistemarsi per sempre, e lo posso capire, fino ad un certo punto però


----------

